# plant ID



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I need some help identifying this plant I received from a BCA member. Anyone able to help me out here? see attached picture.

thanks in advance.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Vallisneria


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Saggitaria Subulata.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks both for the quick response. Greatly appreciate it. I thought it was a type of val, but had vals before and they melted with my excel dosing. But this ss is doing awesome in my tank.

That's why I figure it not to be a val.


----------

